# Wow. Helluva article in 'The Blaze'. Markets inflated...



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

David Stockman, former economic director to Reagan, says it's coming, and then outlines why. It's pretty scary, when someone with his credentials doesn't own a single stock. Check it out, 'cause he doesn't use alot of legalese, just street talk & real math. It's an eye-opener, even for a rube like me...


----------



## Drakstar (Jan 11, 2011)

I think this is the article you are referring to: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/for...-touch-the-stock-market-with-a-100-foot-pole/

It is a pretty good article.


----------

